# Stans poorly :-((



## Leanne&Stan (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi all,

This is my very first post, and also Stan is our families very first cockerpoo ! We have previously had Boxers so a big difference. We are however hooked big time and Stan has just turned 1 on the 1st November this year.

Until today we have been very fortunate and never had any health issues with Stan, but today I have to say I am worried about him. He started to be sick in the early hours of the morning and has vomited approx. 8 / 9 times, No diarrhea but very low in energy and just laying in his bed. He has had a small an hour or so ago and brought that up again shortly after. We have been for a very short walk which he was happy to do. 

I have started to give him just 5ml of water every hour to see if that will stay down. 

Is there anything else I should be looking out for ?

Are Cookerpoos quite like this with an upset tummy ?

Was going to give him 24 hours to see if he improves but just worried this could be too long.

Any advice would be most welcome, Thank you xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Vomiting nine times would have me taking him to the vet. I am a big worrywort though....


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

The important bit is water rather than food at the moment so giving the tiny amount of water every hour is the way to go. As only as he keeps the water down I would then leave food until tomorrow. If he can not keep the water down then he is likely to get dehydrated and need to see your vet.

Molly was quite poorly with pancreatitis which tends to make me more wary but generally I think cockapoos are pretty hardy dogs.


----------



## Leanne&Stan (Nov 11, 2014)

Thank you xx

I am the worrying type but thought I should let him just be still etc for the time, the sickness had appeared to have stopped until he had quite a big drink.

I will continue to give him 5ml of water every hour for the next few hours and see how he goes.

Just the same as having children aren't they !


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I would call a vet just to explain symptoms and see if they feel you should take him in, most of the time its nothing to worry about but there are one or two things that need to be treated quite quickly - I'm a worrier of course.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I hope Stan is feeling better.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ruby had this not too long ago, I left her overnight as she just slept - but in the morning she was still sick.
I took her to the vets, he gave her an injection, she perked up and was fine.
I was £65 lighter - but also had peace of mind (priceless)
I hope Stanley is much better soon x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ps welcome to you, Stanley & family xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Is Stan feeling better? If he is vomiting every hour then I would take him to the vet/call the vet, little small animals (I class cockapoos as small - like a baby/toddler size) can get dehydrated very quickly and although it's great it get some fluid in, 5mls/hr over a long period of more than 6-8 hours is not sufficient. If he isn't going to his water bowl himself, give the vet a call and get advice on how much water to be giving him. 

It's more than likely just something inconsequential and he will be better in no time, but he will feel better through it if he isn't dehydrated. 

Love to the poor boy! It's not nice when they are poorly, I've had a poorly poo recently who hasn't had any issues so far (18 months old), and it did worry me, even though I'm a nurse and I know what to look out for and know the majority of things are just simple bugs/infections (dogs and humans aren't that different ).


----------



## Meredith (Mar 30, 2014)

I hope Stan has recovered. It's so stressful when they're sick.


----------

